# Mail, Maverick et envois groupés



## Palm49 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Avec la nouvelle version 10.9 quand je voulais envoyé un mail à plusieurs personnes de prenais un groupe créer dans mon carnet d'adresses.

Maintenant il faut faire un "clic" sur le "+" à droite, mais il n'accepte qu'une adresse à la fois et chaque fois je dois revenir sur "+"

Je suis probablement dans l'erreur ou alors quelque chose m'échappe.

Si vous avez une idée, je vous en remercie


----------



## robcamus (25 Octobre 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème ... 
Je pense quand même qu'on doit disposer des mêmes fonctionnalités qu'avant, ça me parait être un minimum !
Un bug ?
Merci de vos réponses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

Je crois que j'ai trouvé une solution partielle : 

Aller dans "contacts"
Clic droit sur le groupe choisi dans fenêtre de gauche 
Choisir "envoyer un mail à groupe .."

Par contre quand on veut réexpédier depuis mail , ça ne fonctionne pas ...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

Pour réexpédier à un groupe, j'ai trouvé une solution qui marche mais un peu plus compliquée qu'avant :

Cliquer sur "Adresses" dans la barre d'outils de Mail.
Choisir le Groupe
Sélectionner l'ensemble des noms à droite 
Dans la barre d'outils de "Adresses" en haut, cliquer sur l'un des choix : À, CC, Cci et la fenêtre des adresses du mail à réexpédier se remplit.


----------



## hocine33 (28 Octobre 2013)

le moyen le plus simple que j'aie trouvé à ce jour est tout bonnement d'écrire le nom du groupe dans le champ désiré (A, Cc ou Cci).
Par exemple, si vous avez un groupe "Famille", vous écrivez _Famille_ dans le champ, et hop!
Mais si le Glissez-Collez pouvait revenir!


----------



## JPD (29 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le meme problème et en plus j'envoie des mail en Cc.
le moyen que j'ai trouve...

click droit sur le groupe Cc dans contact pour envoyer un mail.
glisser deposer les adresses en Cc dans Mail
click droit sur le groupe A pour envoyer un mail
glisser deposer les adresses dans le mail ou il y déjà les Cc.

et si c'est un envoi en PDF depuis imprimer ça fait 3 messages ouverts dans Mail.

Simple on y a gagne...


----------



## robcamus (29 Octobre 2013)

En l'état actuel des choses ,la solution d' Hocine 33 me semble la meilleure !...


----------



## rmn73 (29 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

La solution de hocine33 est celle que j'ai toujours utilisée. Mais maintenant depuis mon passage à Mavericks, lorsque je tape le nom du groupe, il ne se passe rien, bien que ce groupe figure bien dans mes contacts.
Et ce qui est marrant c'est que j'ai deux autres groupes. L'un d'entre eux fonctionne parfaitement mais pas le deuxième.
Bizarre

MAJ : je viens de faire des tests, et en fait les groupes qui ne marchaient pas avaient au maximum 4 caractères dans le nom du groupe (Loto par exemple). J'ai rallongé leur nom et ça marche (Lotos par exemple). Mais c'est quand même bizarre. Et en plus il faut qu'ils soient dans iCloud. Mes groupes intelligents ne veulent rien savoir .....


----------



## Philippe1325 (2 Décembre 2013)

Une autre solution;

Dans le message, cliquer sur l'icône afficher les adresses.
Choisir le groupe dans le carnet.
Sélectionner l'ensemble des adresses du groupe par clic sur la première, touche MAJ enfoncée, clic sur la dernière.
Choisir le champs via l'icône A, CC ou Cci.
Fermer le carnet.
Et toutes les adresses sont reprises.

Par rapport à Hocine c'est que comme cela toutes les adresses apparaissent et on peut en supprimer une avant l'envoi 

Mais moins facile qu'avant.

EDIT: je viens de suivre le conseil de rmn63 en allongeant le nom et ça marche 

Je l'en remercie


----------



## Patrick Cergy (12 Décembre 2013)

Philippe1325 a dit:


> Une autre solution;
> 
> Dans le message, cliquer sur l'icône afficher les adresses.
> Choisir le groupe dans le carnet.
> ...



Et bien chez moi, en allongeant le nom de mon groupe (intelligent), ça ne marche pas ! Suis sous MacbookPro et OSX 10.9. 

Je pense qu'on confond groupe "manuel" et groupe "intelligent". 

D'ailleurs, quand on va sur Icloud, vignette Contacts, l'on s'aperçoit que les groupes intelligents ne sont pas synchronisés ...

Apple, le goût de ta pomme a bien changé ...


----------



## pat77176 (13 Décembre 2013)

Patrick Cergy a dit:


> Et bien chez moi, en allongeant le nom de mon groupe (intelligent), ça ne marche pas ! Suis sous MacbookPro et OSX 10.9.
> 
> Je pense qu'on confond groupe "manuel" et groupe "intelligent".
> 
> ...




Oui, la pomme vieillit mal ...
Chez moi non plus, ça ne marche pas, quelque soit la longueur du nm du groupe intelligent. Et il faut bien réaiser que tout le monde n'utilise pas iCloud, moi le premier : je garde tout chez moi. Alors puisqu'ils ont mis ce nouveau système débile (passer par la fenêtre adresses) alors qu'il était si simple avant de mettre le nom du groupe, ils auraient au moins pu prévoir un bouton "sélectionner" tout le groupe (si on fait un groupe c'est quand même pour ça) ou à défaut un double-clic sur le nom du groupe ... Apple aurait-il embauché des transfuges de Microsoft ? On reconnait bien là leur manière : pourquoi rester simple quand peut faire plus compliqué !!!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2013)

je parie que la plupart d'enrtre vous ont fait un UPGRADE mavericks avec reprise de compte ( et transcodage des fichiers divers , dont preferences divers , données de carnet etc)
TRES propice à couac
( et particulierement concernant Mail 7)


mon cas 
les groupes marchent *parfaitement* en mode traditionnel
(saisie des premieres lettres , puis touche entrée)
et sans iclahoude

mais....tous mes fichiers de réglages ( dont mail et contacts)  sont du *100% mavericks*


----------



## pp2kzr (13 Janvier 2014)

Comment réexpédier un message selon ma liste "Contacts Tous". En effet jai beau sectionner CCI, ensuite aller sur Adresses, cocher Contacts tous, et sélectionner mes adresses une a une ( avant il me suffisait dun clic), mais la ;impossible. Il me faut  demander une adresse, la valider,  ensuite clic sur + ; men retrouver vers adresses, redemander ce nest.... pas drôle ou est la solution? Sachant que je suis «tout» Mavericks MERCI


----------



## gasbur (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Le problème n'est toujours pas réglé par Apple ... c'était quand même plus simple avant !
Je pense que la meilleure solution est celle de "Philippe1325" : clic sur l'icône "Adresse", puis sélectionner le "Groupe", clic sur la première adresse, puis appui sur touche "shift" et clic sur la dernière adresse et enfin clic sur "Aa", "Cc" ou Cci", et toutes les adresses sont transférées.

En tapant le nom du Groupe, cela ne marche pas tout le temps, parfois toutes les adresses n'y sont pas !!! : il faut évidemment penser à valider par la touche "Retour".

Petit rappel : pour un Groupe il vaut mieux, pour assurer une confidentialité, mettre les adresses sur la ligne "Cci" : elles seront ainsi INVISIBLES.


----------



## Ducrochette (13 Décembre 2014)

Pour envoyer un e-mail à un groupe il suffit de mettre les première lettre du groupe dans la ligne destinataire et le groupe apparait.;


----------

